# Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path



## Morrus (Nov 19, 2014)

Product information... View for more details


----------



## Grimstaff (Nov 21, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

Good mix of dungeoneering, investigation, and RP.


----------



## Inchoroi (Nov 21, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

Rise of the Runelords is one of the oldest of Paizo's APs, but does not suffer from that distinction at all. In fact, it is a very well written, well plotted path, providing both mystery, intrigue, dungeons, dragons, and everything else I was looking for in a campaign. My personal group prefers longer games, so having a long plot to use makes things even better.


----------



## pogre (Nov 21, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

My group enjoyed it very much. However, you should visit the Paizo forums for advice on running certain parts. A few of the encounters are a bit too tough for a standard party.


----------



## mouselim (Nov 21, 2014)

*3 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

As a first adventure path to the PF, it was very well received (since folks including me are hoping for a return to Dungeon adventure path such as Age of the Worm and Shackled City). However, after running the adventures, it felt sort of linear,  somewhat disjointed and not that all exciting. Maybe over the years, I had been spoiled by many other adventures that are earth-shattering and epic proportions (e.g. War of the Burning Sky!) but this adventure doesn't hit a very high note.If I am to rate, this adventure will only take up an average rating for me. There are certainly other adventures that are much better.


----------



## carrot (Nov 21, 2014)

*3 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

Admittedly we have a slightly munched party, but the tactics and disposition of the enemy have on occasion been ridiculously easy to overcome. Other scenarios have been deadly. We almost had a TPK due to a slippery slope! There also always seems to be a short-cut to the BBEG, so we found that we were doing most of the dungeons in reverse.The adventure is quite entertaining though, there is a fair amount of variety (and intrigue)  in situations that allows each member of a balanced party to shine.


----------



## Stereofm (Nov 22, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

I ran it and rate it five, because the story is consistent, the setting is fine, you get solid fights, you get opportunities to roleplay, and then again you can insert add ons of your making really easily.


----------



## Lwaxy (Nov 22, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

I recommend adding the plethora of fan made material - from the goblin song to great maps for Sandpoint's buildings - to your GM tools.


----------



## jcbarbarossa (Nov 22, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

This is a can't-miss AP.  Hits all the right notes and tropes.


----------



## ironfangs (Nov 23, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

from the scary funny goblins of Sandpoint, to the otherworldly Spires of Xin-Shalast, this campaign has it all.  i recommend the Anniversary Edition.  a magnificent book.


----------



## Weird Dave (Nov 26, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

Paizo has stated that they wanted their first adventure path to be "classic" - evil wizard showdown kind of thing. They did that in spades, and the result is a fun (if dangerous depending on PCs) and engaging series of scenarios with strong enough hooks to get them to feel tied together without forcing it down your throat. Some great scenes, memorable NPCs, the evil wizard showdown at the end is very fun (if sloggy, as high-level Pathfinder/D&D 3.5 is wont to be). I've run it with Pathfinder, and the first two adventures I converted to Hackmaster 5th Edition to great result. I think I'm going to run it in D&D 5E as that flows smoother than Pathfinder for my games.


----------



## Fastjack (Nov 26, 2014)

*2 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

After hearing great things about this AP I was excited to get the chance to GM it for my group.  We felt like the adventure setting shifted between unrealized to poorly realized and that many of the encounters and NPCs felt bland, boring, and sometimes a bit 'gamey'.


----------



## Kinak (Nov 27, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

We recently finished a two year Rise of the Runelords game (and the players insisted on jumping straight into Shattered Star). That's a lot of fun and adventure for $35.


----------



## Dragovon (Nov 29, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

Lots of fun stuff here.  Pretty well balanced (though enchanters can make certain things much easier).


----------



## Starfox (Dec 9, 2014)

*3 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

Rise of the runelords (the original 6 books) is a series of horror adventures. It begins with xenophobia horror, goes on to a haunted house, slasher horror, splatter horror, mystery castle, occupation by aliens, and finally Cthulhu horror. Its all pretty good, but some parts feel underdeveloped or too hastily assembled.


----------



## nyteshade_xt (Dec 12, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

This is a great example of classic style fantasy.  It has everything you could want.  Depending on if you have the original or the anniversary editions your experiences will be a bit different.  Anniversary is better IMO.


----------



## Steel Kor (Dec 14, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

Great AP.


----------



## JLant (Jan 1, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

For the re-imagined goblins alone.  And the ogres.....


----------



## Ezequielramone (Jan 20, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

two years and my players are about to fight the final boss. we had have a great time playing this.


----------



## mxyzplk (Jan 23, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

The previous Dungeon APs were good, but Rise of the Runelords - with its take on goblins, its introduction of horror and haunts, its demented ogre hillbilly action from Nic Logue - is one of the best APs.  It's certainly the most supported, with a hardback, tokens, minis, audio drama, etc.


----------



## concerro (Mar 14, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

I am at the end of this one now. I like it a lot because the story is coherent. I would run it again if I had the chance.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 14, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

I ran this adventure path for my family and it took us two years to complete. But several years later, my children still talk about it. It is not perfect, but I suspect for years to come this is the adventure path by which all others will be judged


----------



## Greyson (May 13, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

Rise of the Runelords is a solid introduction to Paizo's world of Golarion. This adventure path is beautifully rendered and each installment has a wealth of information on geography, people and cultures, monsters and history. Combined with the Companion, RotRL makes the near-perfect campaign. The adventures are compelling, the NPCs interesting, and the story is rich with theme and mood. Golarion, for being new in this adventure path, is richly presented and comes with a lot of deep history.


----------



## EthanSental (Dec 18, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

I enjoyed DMing this for our group and the group had fun playing, great storyline!


----------



## sheelba (Apr 30, 2016)

*4 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

I really liked the lead in, the foresighted links and the occasional red herring. Imaginative and fun. And very, very hard


----------



## Enrico Poli (Apr 3, 2018)

*3 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

Player two times. Best scenes: the initial goblin attack, the Creek Ogres in the third module, the stone giant siege,Golthagga, and the final fight with the BBEG. Otherwise, a bit boring. Paizo had come a MUCH better job with Age of Worms and Savage Tide.


----------



## zztong (Apr 13, 2018)

*1 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

This is my least favorite AP. The attempt to explore early Golarion lore was appreciated, but I didn't find the execution to be very compelling. The later modules felt like torture at our gaming table. I still cringe when I see a sihedron rune.


----------



## DocShoveller (Apr 17, 2018)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path*

I had initially feared that RotR would just be collection of dungeons, but the campaign makes use of many styles of play (detective work, mass combat, hexcrawl/stronghold play is included as an option) and I found its variety allowed it to keep my enthusiasm for around two years of play. The NPCs are memorable and the villain can be played proactively. We found that we really bonded with the town of Sandpoint. There's lots to recommend here: some fantastic set-piece combats throughout the series, support for inventive players, puzzles, character interaction. The revised (anniversary) edition fills in a few of the original's blanks, which is very helpful. The original books 5 & 6 suffer from some of the issues of high-level 3.5 arbitrariness ("this spell = success; absence of this spell = do not progress") that the anniversary edition attempts to correct and that some GMs will simply want to handwave. Parts of the AP are definitely aimed at an adult audience (books 2 and 3) and are not for the faint-hearted - despite this, they are filled with atmospheric scenes that more than outweigh any tastelessness. In summary, RotR will stand the test of time as a campaign that brings out what people like best in a high fantasy RPG - action, mystery, adventure.


----------

